# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  hi all,i'm from Beijing,and i wanna learn English

## init.D

maybe i can help all u guys with ur study in Chinese,and i hope that someone here can do the same work in my English study,i'll appreciate it very much,if u just wanna study Chinese or make a friend with a Chinese guy ,plz,add my MSN ID:hoo_roy@hotmail.com, see u then

----------

